# Leicester reptile meeting 13th April 2013(BOA'S)



## adam1969

Hiya

Firstly thank's to Ben Lambert for arranging this months venue:no1:


The next reptile meet with reptiles will be in a* NEW location*, which is the upstairs function room of *The** prince of wales, Coventry road, Hinckley LE10 0JT*. Prince Of Wales, Coventry Road, Hinckley - Google Maps on *Saturday 13th April 2013* starting at 7.30pm

A great chance to meet like-minded people and some lovely reptiles, so please show your support by coming along. 

Here are the ground rules of the meet in order for the night to run smoothly.

It will be shown who is bringing what in a list on this thread that we will update as often as we can. It has been decided that this meet will be for *, Boa's, Colubrid's and miscellaneous species* as snakes go but of course non-snake species are most welcome. Unfortunately, the venue does not allow mammals (except the human variety of course!)

Anybody wishing to bring a reptile, please PM April Taylor, adam1969 or Multicorn with the details before 10AM on the Friday before the meeting so that we can book you in. *This is terribly important for planning the evening properly.*

*You will not be able to just turn up with your reptile**,* you must have a PM fromApril Taylor, Adam1969 or Multicorn to say you have been booked in. If we cannot get you booked into this meet you will be put at the top of the list for the following month.




Some of you may think that these rules are excessive and we are sorry if you feel that way, but you will not be able to bring reptiles to the meet if you are not prepared to follow these rules which are put in place for the safety of YOUR reptiles!! 

*The “Theme” of the night will be announced in advance. If the night features Pythons then Boas will not be allowed, and vice versa.*
*You must have owned the reptile for a minimum of six months to ensure that quarantine has been observed.*
*Reptiles that are ill/have been ill within the last six months will not be welcome.*
*If ANY reptile within your collection has had mites within the last six months, please do not ask to bring ANY of your collection (whether they are known to have had mites or not) to the meeting as they will not be welcome.*
*You are solely responsible for your reptile and all of its needs during the night, so please remember to bring your own secure container, heating equipment, hand gel and anything else you feel you will need.*
*Anybody turning up with an unannounced reptile will be asked to leave. *
*The sale of reptiles is not permitted at the reptile meeting.*
Again we are sorry if you think these rules are harsh but we are thinking purely of the wellbeing of all of our reptiles. 
See you there:2thumb:


----------



## Kilbz

Ah jesus, im not sure if I can come, if some of the lads see me going into the prince rather than the feathers im done for..


(For the people that dont know the feathers is a pub just round the corner that I drink in now and again)


----------



## Benji-le3

Think I'm working for this one! :whip:


----------



## adwraith

i should be able to make this one, and lucy reckons she can too!we'll see...


----------



## benlambert

We will be there :notworthy:

can we book in both boas ruby and sterling ?

As jemmas never drinking again it looks like she will be driving :mf_dribble:


Looking forward to the meet, hope we have a good turn out. 

Cant wait to have some amazons to bring along to boa nights.


----------



## benlambert

Kilbz said:


> Ah jesus, im not sure if I can come, if some of the lads see me going into the prince rather than the feathers im done for..
> 
> 
> (For the people that dont know the feathers is a pub just round the corner that I drink in now and again)


 

How old are you 12?


----------



## Sazzness

Think me and Kit will be there. Still debating whether or not to bring Axl


----------



## acsnakes

benlambert said:


> We will be there :notworthy:
> 
> can we book in both boas ruby and sterling ?
> 
> As jemmas never drinking again it looks like she will be driving :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the meet, hope we have a good turn out.
> 
> Cant wait to have some amazons to bring along to boa nights.


 
Jemma, Jemma, Jemma!!! :whip:


----------



## acsnakes

Booked in so far:

acsnakes: a few snakes! Any suggestions?

benlambert: boas ruby and sterling



Really looking forward to this one!!!


----------



## benlambert

acsnakes said:


> Booked in so far:
> 
> acsnakes: a few snakes! Any suggestions?
> 
> benlambert: boas ruby and sterling
> 
> 
> 
> Really looking forward to this one!!!


 

atb
atb
atb
atb
atb
atb
atb
atb
atb
atb
atb
atb
atb
atb
atb
atb
atb
atb
atb
atb
atb
atb
atb
atb
atb
atb
atb
atb
atb
atb
atb


----------



## acsnakes

benlambert said:


> atb
> atb
> atb
> atb
> atb
> atb
> atb
> atb
> atb
> atb
> atb
> atb
> atb
> atb
> atb
> atb
> atb
> atb
> atb
> atb
> atb
> atb
> atb
> atb
> atb
> atb
> atb
> atb
> atb
> atb
> atb


:lol2:


----------



## acsnakes

Booked in so far:

acsnakes: ATBs if I can 

benlambert: boas ruby and sterling


----------



## April Taylor

Would you bring the blonde hoggies please?


----------



## acsnakes

April Taylor said:


> Would you bring the blonde hoggies please?


Would never bring the adults, they really wouldn't like it, but I can bring the baby again if you like?


----------



## April Taylor

acsnakes said:


> Would never bring the adults, they really wouldn't like it, but I can bring the baby again if you like?


Yes please!


----------



## adwraith

April Taylor said:


> Yes please!


i'll be fighting you for it april!


----------



## acsnakes

Booked in so far:

acsnakes: ATBs if I can and Bayley Baby Blonde Hognose

benlambert: boas ruby and sterling


----------



## April Taylor

adwraith said:


> i'll be fighting you for it april!


Pah, even One handed I'd win that one!


----------



## Nightfirez

oh thank god its in a pub no more having to cook : victory:


----------



## acsnakes

Nightfirez said:


> oh thank god its in a pub no more having to cook : victory:


No midnight snack then??? :flrt:


----------



## benlambert

Nightfirez said:


> oh thank god its in a pub no more having to cook : victory:


 
Shame its in a pub 

Gotta love your bacon cobs :2thumb:


----------



## Kilbz

benlambert said:


> How old are you 12?


I must remember to keep my sense of humour off the forum sorry


----------



## JemmaLambert

benlambert said:


> We will be there :notworthy:
> 
> can we book in both boas ruby and sterling ?
> 
> As jemmas never drinking again it looks like she will be driving :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the meet, hope we have a good turn out.
> 
> Cant wait to have some amazons to bring along to boa nights.


i'll drive baby, for u anything. xx


----------



## multicorn

Booked in so far:

acsnakes: a few snakes! Any suggestions? 
multicorn: mandarin ratsnakes
benlambert: boas ruby and sterling moss 
Multicornjr: nits, flees and boy


Really looking forward to this one!!


----------



## April Taylor

I'm not booking anything in yet, but will hopefully bring something. I'll see how my arm us nearer the time first.


----------



## Nightfirez

and just to let those that ask know 

its oak smoked bacon i use from my butcher £6.75 a KG those catering packs work out at around 5 LB / 2.25 KG


----------



## Jeffers3

Mel and myself should be able to come to this. I could bring Fleur, my Florida Kingsnake. She's lovely, but don't even think of getting between her and food!


----------



## HforHERP

If i only I wasnt on holiday for this  I don't have snakes but it'd be cool just to come and see some awesome reps


----------



## adwraith

HforHERP said:


> If i only I wasnt on holiday for this  I don't have snakes but it'd be cool just to come and see some awesome reps


its not just snakes...its a general reptile meet its just us lizard fans aren't as well represented as snake owners!:lol2:


----------



## acsnakes

Booked in so far:

acsnakes: ATBs and Bayley Baby Blonde Hognose

benlambert: boas ruby and sterling

multicorn: mandarin ratsnakes - do you still have any mandarin ratsnakes then?? :whistling2:

Jeffers3: Florida Kingsnake, Fleur


----------



## crazeemaz

*Can I bring............................*

Please can I bring along 3 corn snakes and 1 honduran milksnake ( thats if it will have been 6 months since the last Doncaster show)

Gutted I missed the last meet at Adam & Charlottes but having read the thread sounds like you all had a great time. 

Looking forward to this meet at the new venue. See you all soon


----------



## multicorn

acsnakes said:


> Booked in so far:
> 
> acsnakes: ATBs and Bayley Baby Blonde Hognose
> 
> benlambert: boas ruby and sterling
> 
> multicorn: mandarin ratsnakes - do you still have any mandarin ratsnakes then?? :whistling2:
> 
> Jeffers3: Florida Kingsnake, Fleur


You are a cheeky @#!? .!!!!!! Yep I have atleast one high yellow..!!!!! So ner..!!!!


----------



## April Taylor

Booked in so far:

acsnakes: ATBs and Bayley Baby Blonde Hognose

benlambert: boas ruby and sterling

multicorn: mandarin ratsnakes 

Jeffers3: Florida Kingsnake, Fleur

Crazeemaz: 3 corns and a Honduran milk snake


----------



## Sazzness

Catt: 1 corn and 2 tree frogs please


----------



## Jeffers3

Sazzness said:


> Catt: 1 corn and 2 tree frogs please


Excellent - about time someone brought along some frogs!

Prepare to get your ears bent with some questions...:2thumb:


----------



## acsnakes

Booked in so far:

acsnakes: ATBs and Bayley Baby Blonde Hognose

benlambert: boas ruby and sterling

multicorn: mandarin ratsnakes 

Jeffers3: Florida Kingsnake, Fleur

Crazeemaz: 3 corns and a Honduran milk snake 

CattNmo: Corn and 2 tree frogs


----------



## April Taylor

Frogs!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Ann W

Not sure if ill be making this one, need to talk to Lee as I'm at the meatloaf concert the next day and need to be back in notts on the Sunday am but not gonna make lee drive over just to bring me home, so prob best I just miss this meet 

Sorry x


----------



## acsnakes

Ann W said:


> Not sure if ill be making this one, need to talk to Lee as I'm at the meatloaf concert the next day and need to be back in notts on the Sunday am but not gonna make lee drive over just to bring me home, so prob best I just miss this meet
> 
> Sorry x


Noooo we'll miss you but totally get it, it's meatloaf!!!!! :no1:


----------



## Revobuzz

acsnakes said:


> Noooo we'll miss you but totally get it, it's meatloaf!!!!! :no1:


My wife has some meatloaf pants. 

On the front they say "I would do anything for love..."

On the back they say "....but I won't do that!"


----------



## CatNmo

*Finally!!!*

Yeah after lots of messing about and a new profile I can post. Will be there (already on the list), looking forward to it. :no1:


----------



## KatieKenny

Me & the Mr will be there...just a shame we can't bring Houdini along yet! Only got him in December so we'll have to wait a bit longer to show him off!


----------



## benlambert

Threads gone quiet, how is every one?


----------



## April Taylor

Ah alright, you?


----------



## Sazzness

Okay screw it. Put Axl (Kingsnake Hybrid) down to be taken.  He's Kit's baby though so expect to be watched like a hawk hahaa.


----------



## acsnakes

Booked in so far:

acsnakes: ATBs and Bayley Baby Blonde Hognose

benlambert: boas ruby and sterling

multicorn: mandarin ratsnakes 

Jeffers3: Florida Kingsnake, Fleur

Crazeemaz: 3 corns and a Honduran milk snake 

CattNmo: Corn and 2 tree frogs

Sazzness: Axl (Kingsnake Hybrid)


----------



## April Taylor

Just in case it goes down again and someone wants to book in: [email protected]


----------



## acsnakes

Booked in so far:

acsnakes: ATBs and Bayley Baby Blonde Hognose

benlambert: boas ruby and sterling

multicorn: mandarin ratsnakes 

Jeffers3: Florida Kingsnake, Fleur

CattNmo: Corn and 2 tree frogs

Sazzness: Axl (Kingsnake Hybrid)


----------



## adwraith

acsnakes said:


> Booked in so far:
> 
> acsnakes: ATBs and Bayley Baby Blonde Hognose
> 
> benlambert: boas ruby and sterling
> 
> multicorn: mandarin ratsnakes
> 
> Jeffers3: Florida Kingsnake, Fleur
> 
> CattNmo: Corn and 2 tree frogs
> 
> Sazzness: Axl (Kingsnake Hybrid)


has maz pulled out?


----------



## acsnakes

adwraith said:


> has maz pulled out?


As far as I know, she's still coming, just not bringing any snakes with her now


----------



## Revobuzz

I should be able to make this one.

By the way if any of the Leicester folk could make use of a exo terra glass vivarium/terrarium I have a spare one. It's 45x45x45 with mesh lid and is in mint condition as it's only been used for a few months. I can bring it along to meet if anyone wants it before I stick it on ebay. 

£10, a lager shandy and a packet of cheese and onion crisps and it's yours.


----------



## multicorn

Revobuzz said:


> I should be able to make this one.
> 
> By the way if any of the Leicester folk could make use of a exo terra glass vivarium/terrarium I have a spare one. It's 45x45x45 with mesh lid and is in mint condition as it's only been used for a few months. I can bring it along to meet if anyone wants it before I stick it on ebay.
> 
> £10, a lager shandy and a packet of cheese and onion crisps and it's yours.


Yep i'll have that mate ..!!!!! stick TJ's name on it please and i'll let you beat the money out of him ..!!!!! boy pockets aren't a place i want to go... yuk


----------



## Revobuzz

multicorn said:


> Yep i'll have that mate ..!!!!! stick TJ's name on it please and i'll let you beat the money out of him ..!!!!! boy pockets aren't a place i want to go... yuk


OK I will bring it along to the meeting.


----------



## crazeemaz

Hi

I am still coming along, just not bringing anything along this time which means I will have time to hold everyone elses snakes more 

Hopefully my son Matt will be coming along too.

Looking forward to seeing you all :2thumb:

Maz


----------



## Ronster

I'm going away for the weekend, afraid I can't make it now.:|

Hope you all have a great night, I'll just get Katie and Phil to hold everything twice in my absense :lol2:


----------



## benlambert

Looking forwardto this meet.

Il be on the beer aswell :2thumb:


----------



## Jeffers3

I fed Fleur last night, so fingers should be safe! 

(only kidding - she's very good natured - just very greedy).


----------



## acsnakes

benlambert said:


> Looking forwardto this meet.
> 
> Il be on the beer aswell :2thumb:


Me too!!!!! Should be a good un!!!!

Happy Birthday mate, hope you have a fantastic day!!!!!! 
:cheers:


----------



## benlambert

acsnakes said:


> Me too!!!!! Should be a good un!!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday mate, hope you have a fantastic day!!!!!!
> :cheers:


 
Thanks 
Im at bloody work tho grrrr


----------



## April Taylor

Happy birthday Ben


----------



## benlambert

Thanks for the birthday messages.
Ive had the most amazing present 
Bigest smiles ever
Thanks to charlotte and my wifey.

looking forward to saturday


----------



## multicorn

benlambert said:


> Thanks for the birthday messages.
> Ive had the most amazing present
> Bigest smiles ever
> Thanks to charlotte and my wifey.
> 
> looking forward to saturday


OMG mate what did you get then.. ???


----------



## adwraith

multicorn said:


> OMG mate what did you get then.. ???


if charlotte and jemma each chipped into buying him a bar of dairy milk i'm going to be so disappointed now.


----------



## multicorn

adwraith said:


> if charlotte and jemma each chipped into buying him a bar of dairy milk i'm going to be so disappointed now.


Hahahahahaha.. Itll be More than that Adam..... Fruit and Nut????


----------



## acsnakes

benlambert said:


> Thanks for the birthday messages.
> Ive had the most amazing present
> Bigest smiles ever
> Thanks to charlotte and my wifey.
> 
> looking forward to saturday


You're welcome!!! Glad you like it!!!


----------



## benlambert

Im Still smilling :2thumb:

Ive had a very genourous gift of an stunning amazon tree boa!!

Shes so amazing 

Thankyou soooo much :no1:


----------



## Revobuzz

benlambert said:


> Im Still smilling :2thumb:
> 
> Ive had a very genourous gift of an stunning amazon tree boa!!
> 
> Shes so amazing
> 
> Thankyou soooo much :no1:


That must have been a big surprise. How on earth did they know you would like one of those?


----------



## benlambert

Revobuzz said:


> That must have been a big surprise. How on earth did they know you would like one of those?


I'm not sure. I've never mentioned I like Atbs:lol2:.


----------



## Ann W

glad you had a great day Ben!! 

Gutted im not coming tomororw, but you'll have Lee x


----------



## benlambert

Ann W said:


> glad you had a great day Ben!!
> 
> Gutted im not coming tomororw, but you'll have Lee x


 
Thanks ann 

Hope you have a good time at meat loaf.


Lee were pretty much passing yours tomorrow if you want a lift mate?


----------



## Long way down

Hi April thinking of coming to the meeting to night, is it ok to bring boa with me

Regards Dave


----------



## April Taylor

Hi Dave, I'm actually a no show tonight, mega skint! However, yep, consider it booked in! Sorry I'll miss your first visit in a while. X


----------



## crazeemaz

April Taylor said:


> Hi Dave, I'm actually a no show tonight, mega skint! However, yep, consider it booked in! Sorry I'll miss your first visit in a while. X


Hi April, Shame you won't be there tonight. How are you? Is the arm nearly better? Hope at least the majority of the pain has gone.


----------



## Jeffers3

April Taylor said:


> Hi Dave, I'm actually a no show tonight, mega skint! However, yep, consider it booked in! Sorry I'll miss your first visit in a while. X


We'll buy you a couple of drinks, April. No need to miss a meeting due to no money.


----------



## Theegrimrobe

Are all future meets going to be in hinkley .... If so count me out its too far to come and frankly i dont much like the place


----------



## April Taylor

crazeemaz said:


> Hi April, Shame you won't be there tonight. How are you? Is the arm nearly better? Hope at least the majority of the pain has gone.


Getting there hun but still achy. Two weeks till I can go back work, fingers crossed.



Jeffers3 said:


> We'll buy you a couple of drinks, April. No need to miss a meeting due to no money.


That's really sweet babe, thank you, but can't even afford to get there. We'll be at the next one.



Theegrimrobe said:


> Are all future meets going to be in hinkley .... If so count me out its too far to come and frankly i dont much like the place


Doubtful, but as we no longer have the western to rely on and we are doing our best to find another venue that will allow us free use of a room so that we don't have to charge you to attend and we have people who are going out of their way to secure us a venue each month, I find this comment a little disheartening to say the least.


----------



## Theegrimrobe

Sorry to be negative ... Its a bit of a shitter about the western as it wasnt a bad place on the whole tbh i think people wouldnt mind a charge albeit small if we could get a place that wouldnt mess about at all

I couldnt have been about tonight anyhow as im at a gig at the y (prophets of saturn and others) 

If you manage to find somewhere a bit more central to leicester let us know as i do like to see people and its my 1 chance to get to handle more snakes

Various things meant i had to miss the last 2 and i feel a bit of a heel due to it 
My comment earlier was harsh and i appologise - sometimes i type before considering how it might be taken--- my passion for the hobby is such that it would be rather grim for me not to be able to go to any more meets plus the added thing of loosing a few friends there (its not as if ive got so many it wouldnt matter)


----------



## benlambert

Were here and tbh the room and place is far better than the western. 

April jump on the train, you can't miss out xx


----------



## April Taylor

benlambert said:


> Were here and tbh the room and place is far better than the western.
> 
> April jump on the train, you can't miss out xx


Glad it's good hun. I would but until Monday I don't have a penny to my name! Have a great night all.


----------



## benlambert

I know the feeling. 

Take care April. 

I can get this room free of charge pretty much most the time, if a better one comes up fair enough but its here and very suitable.


----------



## April Taylor

benlambert said:


> I know the feeling.
> 
> Take care April.
> 
> I can get this room free of charge pretty much most the time, if a better one comes up fair enough but its here and very suitable.


Ooh cool, thought it was a one time deal. Take care too. X


----------



## Jeffers3

benlambert said:


> I know the feeling.
> 
> Take care April.
> 
> I can get this room free of charge pretty much most the time, if a better one comes up fair enough but its here and very suitable.


I agree it's the best room we have used - it's just a question of whether or not we want to become the "Hinckley reptile club"? It doesn't make a huge difference to us, but it would for people who live in Leicester.


----------



## CatNmo

*Agree*

I'm with Jeffers. Really good venue. But can see how it would be a pain for fokes for Leicester.April glad your arm getting there, fingers crossed for been back at work soon. Missed you last night.


----------



## Sazzness

Aye it was nice, light and spacious. I suppose it's not too bad to get to from Leicester. Was just a case of jumpin on the M69 for a little bit. Wasn't too bad of a drive really. Just getting out of the parking was an arse as someone decided to make me reverse all the way out onto the road so they could nick my space


----------



## KatieKenny

Had another great time last night & we thought the venue was very good. It's easy enough for us to get to...but then again we do live just off the M1!! Could do with better parking...but that's just being picky


----------



## Ann W

isnt hinkley classed as leicestershire? dunno what the fuss is about, im in Nottingham and travel to meet you guys, and would happily get a train to hinkley as i do to narborough to see adam and charlotte and to burton to see Lee. I do it cos i like the people in the group, so if its decided that the meet change to hinkley until april/adam/martin find a suitable venue then so be it, would rather the reptiles were in a clean safe and suitable environment then in a 'make do for distance' place.

Well done to Ben for finding the venue last night, and hopefully see you all next month xx

: victory:


----------



## Long way down

Theegrimrobe said:


> Sorry to be negative ... Its a bit of a shitter about the western as it wasnt a bad place on the whole tbh i think people wouldnt mind a charge albeit small if we could get a place that wouldnt mess about at all
> 
> I couldnt have been about tonight anyhow as im at a gig at the y (prophets of saturn and others)
> 
> If you manage to find somewhere a bit more central to leicester let us know as i do like to see people and its my 1 chance to get to handle more snakes
> 
> Various things meant i had to miss the last 2 and i feel a bit of a heel due to it
> My comment earlier was harsh and i appologise - sometimes i type before considering how it might be taken--- my passion for the hobby is such that it would be rather grim for me not to be able to go to any more meets plus the added thing of loosing a few friends there (its not as if ive got so many it wouldnt matter)


 
Sounds like this is all about you


----------



## Long way down

Morning all, have not been in a while enjoyed the night, lots of new faces and a great new venue, felt really welcome and saw me old mate jeffers,


----------



## April Taylor

Is the next one able to be held there Ben? Really gutted I couldn't be there, I miss you guys! 

Ann, how was meatloaf??

Dave, Nevermind Ed, he'd be the first to say he doesn't have a way with words. I do understand that it is further away than normal but we've been very lucky to have central location for as long as we have. We all knew that the western would eventually have to think of their balance sheet first. Anyway I have no problem with travelling, and from the far flung locations of some then it is obvious that they don't either.


----------



## Ann W

Meatloaf is tonight April!!! EEEEKKKKKK im so excited!!!! :mrgreen::jump::jump::jump::jump: :eek4: :blush:

and for all those who wanted to come and cant :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## benlambert

We can have the room again on the 18th. Free of charge of course. 

Had a great evening. Thanks to all that attended. 
I think for 8 out of 10 people its closer anyway, 

Have fun at meat loaf ann.


----------



## April Taylor

benlambert said:


> We can have the room again on the 18th. Free of charge of course.
> 
> Had a great evening. Thanks to all that attended.
> I think for 8 out of 10 people its closer anyway,
> 
> Have fun at meat loaf ann.


Could you book it for us hun? Big thanks. X


----------



## benlambert

All booked. :2thumb:

Looking forward to it all ready


----------



## acsnakes

Great night, love the new venue!!! Thanks Ben/Jemma.

New thread is up http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...er-reptile-meeting-18th-may.html#post11122461


----------



## adwraith

new venue was great.much nicer place ha. if we can have it for free seems like a good deal...though sharing lifts with the limited parking might be a good idea!its further for me but its worth it i'd say, unless something else comes along of course!


----------

